# Atomic Weapons Research Establishment - Oct - 2011



## Derelict-UK (Oct 17, 2011)

This was a great opportunity, to see one of England's most unusual man made nature reserves.

Orford Ness has a military use ever since 1913 and has been bombed and tested so many times, there may never be a time when you will know where all the unexploded bombs lie.

In it's heyday the island has been the proud site for the invention of Radar. They also stress tested both our Nuclear bombs to the point of destruction. The Pagoda's were built in a manner that if the bombs (minus the fissile material) did explode, the explosion would be funneled upwards and the shingle on top of the roof would collapse on to the area to contain any contamination. 

ALL the information you will ever need on this place can be found below, 

http://www.talkurbex.com/2010/10/a-...t-atomic-weapons-research-establishment-awre/

With thanks to Digital-Nomad from Talk Urbex & The National Trust for allowing us on site for 8 hours of enjoyment!!

On with my pics (and there are a few!)...

A Birds eye view of the site taken in 1965, you can see the bomb craters from many years of practice bombing...







1. This is Lab 4 aka one of the 'Pagoda's' in the early morning sun...





2. Lab 5 





3. One of the various tracks used to prevent the vehicles from sinking into the shingle...





4. Lab 5





5.





6. Lab 6 to the right with Lab 5 just ahead





7. Lab 4





8. A room inside Lab 4





9. Bomb testing chamber inside Lab 4





10.





11. Lab 4.





12. Inside the centrifuge in Lab 6.





13. Looking out from the Control Room to Labs 5 & 6





14.





15.





16. A metal dump from scrap dealers who visited during the 90's, off limits now due to protected species and unknown whereabouts of sunken bombs (Lab 2 in the background)





17. The Armoury





18.





19. I have a new love for shooting into the Sun! From Right to left, Lab 6, Lab 5, Lab 4 & Lab 2.





Continued in the next post...


----------



## Derelict-UK (Oct 17, 2011)

20. Lab 2.





21. Inside Lab 2





22.





23.





24.





25. Inside Lab 3 which was a thermal testing unit to put the bombs under extreme heat tests





26.





27.





28. Looking out towards Lab 1.





29. Lab 3, Lab 2 & Lab 4 in the distance.





30. The rear of Lab 1





31.





32. Military Police HQ/Black Beacon





33.





34.





35. This original watch tower was, along with the lighthouse, the first structures to be built on the island, dating back to 1925!





36. Due to it's location, the lighthouse cannot be saved, the unexploded ordnance together with the marshland under the shingle mean it would not be worth attempting to 'slide it back' and save it. Therefor it will be swallowed up by the sea. 





37.





38.





39.





40. I am not sure what this is for, maybe contacting another universe?






*D-UK*


----------



## Winch It In (Oct 17, 2011)

Superb set of photo's D-UK, really enjoyed your report, shame about the lighthouse though...


----------



## alex76 (Oct 17, 2011)

really nice shots and report mate love what u done with the fisheye i want one just way to expensive


----------



## night crawler (Oct 17, 2011)

Stunning set of photo's and a brilliant report , love the headstone shot and the sureal landscape of the place. What a place to go round. Must see if I can go some time.


----------



## sYnc_below (Oct 17, 2011)

very nice, this place has been on my list for 18 months...maybe next year!


----------



## starfish (Oct 17, 2011)

Amazing!!


----------



## mookster (Oct 17, 2011)

Quality stuff...for a moment there looking at the title I thought this would be the live one in Tadley


----------



## lost (Oct 17, 2011)

Superb, you've captured the grimness and desolation well.


----------



## Talularainbow26 (Oct 17, 2011)

Great shots! All very eery!


----------



## Derelict-UK (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks for the comments, it took long enough to process 30+ images!

If anyone gets the chance, I would highly recommend going. Though make sure it is the unrestricted one as the normal trails don't include the Pagoda's/main nuclear side.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Oct 17, 2011)

Wow -"explosive" stuff D-UK! 

Really enjoyed looking at these pics. Thought it seemed a bit odd seeing such structures in this Country -they look like they should be in America! 

Ta very much for posting 

P.s. I reckon that King Al should post a reply, just because of the relevance of his Avatar / Sig. picture!!!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Oct 17, 2011)

Bloody hell! What a cracking place and I bet you had lots of fun their for 8 hours!

This just made my must see list


----------



## oldscrote (Oct 17, 2011)

cracking explore matey. here's a picture of the beast they were testing there

http://www.century20war.co.uk/


----------



## outkast (Oct 17, 2011)

Top report there fella, thanks for posting


----------



## Derelict-UK (Oct 17, 2011)

I have just uploaded a video I made of the trip....


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imh9fxkZ1V8[/ame]


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 17, 2011)

Been here many a time, but these photos have reminded me to go again! Ave report, and a set of pics you should be well proud of!


----------



## Pincheck (Oct 18, 2011)

very well taken shots


----------



## krela (Oct 18, 2011)

Fantastic, I love the video.


----------



## maximus (Oct 18, 2011)

Wow amazing pics!!

Sooooo sad that the beautiful lighthouse cannot be saved


----------



## Madaxe (Oct 18, 2011)

Stunning! Great video too.
More people should do videos I reckon.


----------



## King Al (Oct 18, 2011)

Fantastic D-UK! absolutely fantastic


----------



## Derelict-UK (Oct 18, 2011)

Again, thanks for the comments.

The video was done using a GoPro camera fixed onto the chest harness, so all I had to do was press record and leave it be, it doesn't get in the way at all. Excellent for exploring!


----------



## borntobemild (Oct 18, 2011)

Fantastic photos. The place has a bit of history. I think a lot of early radar research was done there. 

That last shot maybe a base for a radar dish. The rim is for an outer wheel. I've seen something similar on Titterstone Clee where there is a radar station. 

Just a guess


----------



## Derelict-UK (Oct 19, 2011)

I have since learned the following about the last image...

Originally Quoted from Digital Nomad on TalkUrbex.com:




> The final pic is actually the base of the H50 radio antenna...built approx 1960 with a possible use in the bomb ballistic tests or for very early radio bomb guidance tests



I have actually found an excellent English Heritage site survey, included is this picture of film stills from experiments carried out at AWRE Foulness, Essex, to prove the design
for the Orford Ness Vibration Test Buildings...








http://services.english-heritage.org.uk/ResearchReportsPdfs/010_2009WEB.pdf


----------



## godzilla73 (Oct 22, 2011)

Brilliant stuff D-UK. Gotta get up here as soon as poss.....!


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 23, 2011)

Wow, great report and pics. Superb place and history. Cheers D-UK.


----------



## Tommytucker (Nov 21, 2011)

*Contact*

That place is amazing that's one place Iam plannig to go how did you go about going on There as who did u contact to Ask or don't I ask that as Iam new on here


----------



## TranKmasT (Nov 21, 2011)

Enjoyed this. Great pictures.


----------



## Lost_In_Normandy (Nov 21, 2011)

Wow! loved this report and the photo's are a work of art...thankyou!!


----------



## Derelict-UK (Nov 21, 2011)

Tommytucker said:


> That place is amazing that's one place Iam plannig to go how did you go about going on There as who did u contact to Ask or don't I ask that as Iam new on here




Ask away, you need to contact Orford Ness National Trust, although you have missed the boat (literally) this year. You may need to book it now for next year as they only allow a handful of photographers on each year.


----------



## eclectic_fence (Jan 24, 2012)

Wow, what an incredible place, amazing shots to, #19 makes me think of some sort of post apocalyptic wasteland. Is very sad about the lighthouse.

Adding this to my wishlist of places to visit, just hope I get the chance.


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice one... some rather good piccies there!!!


----------



## Bunker Bill (Jan 25, 2012)

Great report and pic's, allways wanted to pay it a visit, its nice to see somewhere that hasn't been ruined with graffitti for a change.


----------



## Big Bill (Feb 25, 2012)

Brilliant report, I was on a job just up the road from it, and am now disapointed I didn't have more time in which to pay it a visit!
Definetly going to have to pay it a visit now!

Pity about the lighthouse though!


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 25, 2012)

A1 photos and video, great.


----------



## wherever i may roam (Feb 26, 2012)

Brilliant....


----------

